# Picking Up On Smallmouth Eating Patterns



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Myself, HOUSE and Bassaddict83 were planning a kayak float yesterday, but with the LMR at less then ideal conditions, we made alternate plans to a local creek.

We were on the water by 10am. HOUSE was throwing some cranks and some plastics, Bassaddict83 was throwing some tubes and a rebelcraw and I had on a curly tail grub with a roadrunner jighead and a rebelcraw.

We were all trying different baits then one another to see exactly what these spawning Smallmouths were chomping on. Things started off kind of rough, lots of snagging and a sub-par amount of fish. Bassaddict83 was hooking into the most amount of Smallmouth with his "bitsy" tubes. Finally, HOUSE and I broke down and swallowed our pride and admitted that the tubes might be the ticket.

After a few casts of our newly tied tubes, HOUSE and I both got into some Smallies. I yanked in a 17"er that I thought for sure was a Fish OH because of its girth. Sadly, I came up short. Looking into its mouth, HOUSE and I saw some tentacles of a Crawfish hanging out of its gullet. 



















Meanwhile, Bassaddict83 is yelling "fish on" every couple minutes. We were all finding our rhythm and getting into some good numbers. HOUSE caught a sharp looking Smallmouth and brought us all over to look at it. While admiring its "tiger-stripes", it regurgitated 4-5 Crawfish. We observed the orange and red colors of the freshly vomited Crawfish and switched our tubes up to match it. After that, it was game on, "Fish on" after every few casts. 

Unfortunately, they all were relatively small in size. We couldn't get into giants until HOUSE hooked into a mystery fish. He came to the trip unprepared and forgot a net and asked me to paddle his way to help net his fish. While fighting with the fish, we saw that it was a big old drum. When I got up, the fish had way too much fight left in it and I wasn't going to be able to net it. While letting HOUSE tire it out, HOUSE got all bug-eyed and said "DON'T MOVE!" I guess because the fish was swimming around my kayak. So, I did my job and did not move and Bassaddict83, the hero, came in from behind and swooped it up in his net. I'm just glad I could help out.  










It was an educational trip to say the least. The fish are definitely still spawning/nesting. One of the fish I caught squirted her eggs all over me. It smelled something like a mixture of sewage and rotten fish. Most of the other fish were nice and fat and still pregnant. 

Their eating habits are in full Crawfish mode. In fact, I cannot recall catching a fish on anything other then a tube. 

I would say about 90% of the Smallmouth that we did catch were right below the riffles or not in the riffles at all. We targeted "fishy" structures and ended up with these guys when we were fishing directly in the riffles:










This is one of the better fish caught during the trip. Notice the water, how it is bubbled up at the end of a riffle, start concentrating on areas like this.










So I leave you with this, start focusing on Crawfish imitation baits and fishing below the riffles were it is still shaken, but not stirred. Look for "fishy" structures where they could be "bedding". The local rivers are looking fishable today, get out there and do it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't believe the mill creek was on fire like that. I thought you guys were crazy for trying that float.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

imalt said:


> I can't believe the mill creek was on fire like that. I thought you guys were crazy for trying that float.


I just busted a gut.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

that sounds awesome! 17 incher looks like a little football. They crush the smallies up on lake St Clair with tubes!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Great info! Thanks for sharing, looks like you guys had a great time. I hope the next rain holds off until after I can get out Thursday morning.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Good report! Thank you for the helpful info.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nubes said:


> 17 incher looks like a little football.


Not just in size, but color as well. She's looks very brown.

Great report thanks, Matulemj.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Great report and good job!

CONGRATS!!!

Where can I buy red or orange (or both mixed) tubes??

Online at BPS I only find watermelon or pumpkin or.....!

Thanks!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome report. Thanks for documentation and taking us along.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for these tips! I just spent 2 hrs in 4 Mile and got jack. I was using senkos of all types. Now I know to switch to tubes. I have been tearing them up so far and then BAM, no takers at all this last week or so.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are some more pics of "Mill Creek":





































In this photo you can see one of the crawfish that the smallie puked up on me to the right of the screen. It was almost copper colored:









In this photo you can see the infamous "Mill Creek Photobomber"









One other thing to note is that the smallies seemed to change their pattern as the day progressed. Early on, it seemed like BA was killing them on every cast using a green pumpkinseed/red flake tube and later in the day they wanted the copper/watermelon color. On the last stretch of the trip, I switched to a 2inch shad swimbait and they were hitting that pretty hard. If only I had brought a green pumpkinseed-red flaked-copper speckled-watermelon-shad-swimbait with me.

PS: And just so you know what _really _happened with that drum: Mike had caught the biggest fish of the trip and was rubbing it in with every 12 inch smallie we caught. We were nearing the takeout point when I hooked up with the monster, and while I did in fact have my net, I was losing my freaking kayak in the rapids while sinking waist deep in mud... so I asked Mike for hand since he wasn't catching any fish. He rolled right up on me swinging for the fences and the drum went under his kayak so I told him to hold tight while I tried to get my rod tip away from the seizure he was having in his kayak. Luckily, the most amazing fisherman in the world, BassAddict, was there with his net to save the day before I lost the fish. He casually paddled up, assessed the situation with a calm look of control in his eyes, set his smoke down on the side of his kayak, and scooped the fish out of 3 feet of water without even rocking his kayak! He is a true American fishing hero. -That's how I remember everything going down.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys better stop drawing attention to the Mill Creek, or half the forum's lurkers are going to come down with e coli! On second thought...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

House, I don't deserve that kind of credit. YOU are the one who hooked that monster! Im just glad I could be there to help. Oh and take the pic of you and the big fish of the day since mj was still sitting in his kayak not moving (ya gotta admit he follows directions very well... we probably shoulda told him he could move again after I netted the fish). 

That trip was a blast! One of my favorite trips so far!


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

Loving this thread. Great trip!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

nice trip fellas! Hardly recognised Matulemj without the fuzzy hat though. Looks like you guys had a great trip and it was a great read.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, so you show pics of boring old fish but nobody posts a pic of these tube thingys.
I went to bass pro online and it kept sending me to that home sausage making kit....
Are you making this tube thing up? 
Sounds fabricated to me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

fischa said:


> Great report and good job!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> ...


Try the copper color. You can get them at certain Wal-Marts too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Ok, so you show pics of boring old fish but nobody posts a pic of these tube thingys.
> I went to bass pro online and it kept sending me to that home sausage making kit....
> Are you making this tube thing up?
> Sounds fabricated to me.
> ...


Next to the kettle corn. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Ok, so you show pics of boring old fish but nobody posts a pic of these tube thingys.
> I went to bass pro online and it kept sending me to that home sausage making kit....
> Are you making this tube thing up?
> Sounds fabricated to me.
> ...


No worries buddy I bought you a pack the last time I went out. Gotta help a fellow tuba out!

I wish you coulda been there to help me welcome those two into the world of tubing. It was like watching my kids take their first steps. I almost teared up a bit.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

BassAddict83 said:


> No worries buddy I bought you a pack the last time I went out. Gotta help a fellow tuba out!
> 
> I wish you coulda been there to help me welcome those two into the world of tubing. It was like watching my kids take their first steps. I almost teared up a bit.


You're crazy. I've been tubin' since 'nam. HOUSE and I just didn't want to admit you were right. I'm still skeptical. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was watching the news and a guy that looked an awful lot like Co-angler was on it. Is he in jail again by any chance? Someone told me he had to flee the county for a couple weeks...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> I wish you coulda been there to help me welcome those two into the world of tubing. It was like watching my kids take their first steps. I almost teared up a bit.


BA83,
The way you helped those two out reminds me of a situation that occurred not all that long ago.
I know it means a lot to you to try and help out others less "qualified" than yourself.
I would like to be the first to say, "good going", I'm actually surprised nobody else has beaten me to it.
That picture of Matulemj holding that smallmouth, the expression on his face....priceless! I had started to think
That he may never catch another bass!
I'm convinced that you hooked the fish and handed your pole to HOUSE so he could get in on the action.
Kudos my friend! 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Great report dudes. I remember a blustery fall day last year... My cat had just been diagnosed with turf toe, so needless to say, it was not easy to deal with. I was using a bobber and a waxworm in calm water when all the sudden, like an angel appearing out of the fog, BassAddict83 approached me. He could tell I was in a tough mental spot, so he just put his arm around me and held up a pack of tubes... my life has never been the same since. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Great report dudes. I remember a blustery fall day last year... My cat had just been diagnosed with turf toe, so needless to say, it was not easy to deal with. I was using a bobber and a waxworm in calm water when all the sudden, like an angel appearing out of the fog, BassAddict83 approached me. He could tell I was in a tough mental spot, so he just put his arm around me and held up a pack of tubes... my life has never been the same since.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ahhh yes...that almost brought a tear to my eye. I will never forget the day when BassAddict made a tuber out of me, too. It was right after one of our battles, and he had outfished me 20 to 1 with some sort of "top secret" bait. I asked him what it was, and he kept saying "you'll see". He left the river before me and for a good hour I sat there wondering what his secret lure was. When I finally started my hike back to my car, I noticed tube after tube hanging from random trees along the way. When I got back to my car, there were tubes on my wiper blades, tubes on my rearview mirrors, and I even had tubes in my tailpipe! Damn you BassAddict83!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

UPDATE: My cat has fully recovered. Thanks BassAngel83!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

You guys are just being ridiculous. I think their is a valuable lesson to be learned here. Not just fishing, but a life lesson and it all unfolded on the water then was shared on the OGF!
Respect!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Cats can get turf toe? Oh, god. I need to get my cat screened.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

rguitar87 said:


> Cats can get turf toe? Oh, god. I need to get my cat screened.


A cat scan?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys are adorable, too bad yall are n00b tuberz, I learned about them in Canada on Lake St. Claire way back (learning it in a different country gives me cred, yo).


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

N00berz?

I'm a n00b with all artificial baits, as my dad amd uncle were always live bait fishermen

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> You guys are adorable, too bad yall are n00b tuberz, I learned about them in Canada on Lake St. Claire way back (learning it in a different country gives me cred, yo).


I think Cake said it best when they sang - 

" and how much did you pay for your rock'n'roll t-shirt
that proves you were there, that you heard of them first?"

oh and BTW, Canada is a state right? It became a state just a few years after Hawaii. I think I read that on here somewhere...

Am I wrong?


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I give BassAddict credit for introducing me to tubes when I was a noob about a year ago. I might still be a noob but now I'm a toob noob.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Killer report fellas! Thanks for the info.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Clair ain't got notin on me! 

Had an 8"er on the tube today . . . talk about Stream Cred! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Arthur St Clair that the lake was named after led an army up the Little Miami
in 1791. They crossed the river and camped just below ceasar creek. They moved cross country to the Wabash River and fought the indians and got the worst butt whipping the US Army has ever gotten. Of the 1,400 men who served under St. Clair, 623 soldiers were killed and another 258 wounded. Little Turtle led the Indians. Turtle Creek that runs into the Little Miami in South Lebanon is named after him. I think all that makes the Little Miami better than St Clair...just sayin


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Arthur St Clair that the lake was named after led an army up the Little Miami
> in 1791. They crossed the river and camped just below ceasar creek. They moved cross country to the Wabash River and fought the indians and got the worst butt whipping the US Army has ever gotten. Of the 1,400 men who served under St. Clair, 623 soldiers were killed and another 258 wounded. Little Turtle led the Indians. Turtle Creek that runs into the Little Miami in South Lebanon is named after him. I think all that makes the Little Miami better than St Clair...just sayin


I just checked the county jailhouse library and found nothing on the subject of which you speak.
I'm starting to see through your thin veil of BS mister.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

co-angler said:


> I just checked the county jailhouse library and found nothing on the subject of which you speak.
> I'm starting to see through your thin veil of BS mister.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Matulemj,
Do they not have google in highland county yet?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Clair's_Defeat
BTW i'll be out that way fathers day weekend, fishing?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys! I usually don't check out the SW fishing forum, but that's great info that I'll be applying on the Cuyahoga River soon! One of these days, I'll have to get down to that area, it seems like the smallies are bigger there. 

I've never done great on tubes. How do you fish them in the river? Do you cast upstream and work them back down ticking the bottom? Do you rig them so they area weedless? My go to lure is a rebel craw or beettle spinner in salt and peppa color. Also do good on live bait drifting a minnow or half a crawler through a pool or current seam. Never caught one bigger than 16" in the Hoga though!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Matulemj,
> Do they not have google in highland county yet?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Clair's_Defeat
> BTW i'll be out that way fathers day weekend, fishing?


I hope to be out on good behavior by then....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, and Tecumseh was killed up by Lake St. Clair. And, you know, Detroit is there. Still, there are more huge smallmouth and muskies there than anywhere I've ever seen!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Matulemj,
> Do they not have google in highland county yet?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Clair's_Defeat
> BTW i'll be out that way fathers day weekend, fishing?


Sadly, Co-Angler does not know how to use "Google." Every time I have been out with him and I use my smartphone in front of him he shakes his walker in the air and says something like "Damn kids and their technology!" 

I will be fishing on the shores of St. Augustine on Father's day. We planned on doing a few charters too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Matulemj said:


> Sadly, Co-Angler does not know how to use "Google." Every time I have been out with him and I use my smartphone in front of him he shakes his walker in the air and says something like "Damn kids and their technology!"


Just plan comical!!! 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

bdawg said:


> Thanks for the tips guys! I usually don't check out the SW fishing forum, but that's great info that I'll be applying on the Cuyahoga River soon!


SW knows the pros of SMB stream fishing. Jump ship and join the SW club. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn kids and their smart satellite phone technology.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Great report guys, but why was "pregnant" hyperlinked? Lol



Matulemj said:


> It was an educational trip to say the least. The fish are definitely still spawning/nesting. One of the fish I caught squirted her eggs all over me. It smelled something like a mixture of sewage and rotten fish. Most of the other fish were nice and fat and still pregnant.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey Bassadict thanks for the advice on the tubes! I've been having a tough time getting the smallies to bite anything till I went and got a pack of these. Havent seen smallies attack a bait like that this year! Great work guys.


----------

